#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Rede adsl alterar reverso.

## viniavatar

Olá pessoal, vi um vídeo que usando o Thomecache e possível alterar o reverso da rede.


Uso uma rede adsl e um servidor de DNS unbound, queria saber se é possível fazer isso com o freebsd unbound. 

Enviado via XT1058 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rogeriodj

Não, isso é feito atravez do cache!

----------


## Fallout

pelo que notei ele só altero o nome Host mais o ip continua o mesmo quem digita no google logo ve a operadora!
IP address:177.59.10.99
IP address version:IPv4
Hostname (domain name):177-59-10-99.3g.claro.net.br
Country / location of the IP: Brazil (BR)

curioso foi um provedor de uma cidade que tem o nome de multilaser e no teste de velocidade speed test o nome do provedor é Google o ip é 66.249.85.27 o reverso é google-proxy-66-249-85-27.google.com queria saber como conseguiram fazer isso!

----------


## viniavatar

> pelo que notei ele só altero o nome Host mais o ip continua o mesmo quem digita no google logo ve a operadora!
> IP address:177.59.10.99
> IP address version:IPv4
> Hostname (domain name):177-59-10-99.3g.claro.net.br
> Country / location of the IP: Brazil (BR)
> 
> curioso foi um provedor de uma cidade que tem o nome de multilaser e no teste de velocidade speed test o nome do provedor é Google o ip é 66.249.85.27 o reverso é google-proxy-66-249-85-27.google.com queria saber como conseguiram fazer isso!


Já vi isso aqui na minha cidade também um provedor aqui aparece assim também

----------


## olvbrasil

Amigo se for link ADSL empresarial somente pedir a operadora a edição do reverso para o nome do provedor

----------


## SanchezMT

Não seria ousadia pedir isso para operadora, sendo um link adsl?! Olha no contrato a questão do compartilhamento

----------


## viniavatar

Não, não é pedir a operadora não, é pegar um link de outro provedor e colocar no balance e redirecionar o tráfego do face pra esse link

----------


## cunhajr

> Não seria ousadia pedir isso para operadora, sendo um link adsl?! Olha no contrato a questão do compartilhamento


 Não é ousadia, e é a coisa mais normal. Em nossa empresa, usamos ADSL 50M, e solicitamos que o reverso do IP ficasse igual à resolução direta. Sem problemas, a Vivo atendeu e está assim a + 9 anos.

----------


## viniavatar

> Não, não é pedir a operadora não, é pegar um link de outro provedor e colocar no balance e redirecionar o tráfego do face pra esse link


Opa confundi o post

----------


## SanchezMT

No assunto de link, se eu pedir um link em IPv6, no caso um /48 q da mais de 45mil sub-redes /64. Poderia solicitar a operadora p por meu nome?!

----------


## subnet

Mostra esse ip e proxy do google devido voce esta fazendo o teste de banda pelo google chome essas informaçoes ai se voce fazer o teste de banda ate mesmo pela 3g vai mostrar este ip e proxy do google. mas se voce entrar por outro navegador opera etc, nao vai mostrar proxy do google.

----------


## DESIGNERSBRA

procure por google-proxy mobile..... em todos dispositivos smart com sistemas android os navegadores parecem fazer uso dele.
ja fiz o teste na mesma range em dois terminais um note e um android simultaneamente
e exibirem endereços destintos.
o navegador tor faz a mesma coisa

----------


## ShadowRed

Eu queria saber como esses provedores com ADSL estão atendendo cliente que jogam on-line e precisa de portas específicas.

----------


## LucasFabem

Aqui na cidade também tem um provedor que tem uns VDSL's da Vivo, provavelmente de 50 Mega em uma cidade vizinha ele traz no radio, eu fui ver o IP Reverso dele, e dava como o IP fosse do provedor dele até o domínio que está la é do site dele, resolvi pegar somente o IP e jogar no Whois e deu que era DSL GVT, como é possivel isso? a operadora Vivo realmente autoriza isso? é possivel fazer essa alteração sem pedir a operadora por si próprio?

----------

